# How can I edit e-mail settings?



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm getting too many e-mails. I don't need an e-mail every single time I get a Quote, Like, PM, etc. when I have the notification tab on my profile to view this. How do I stop receiving those e-mails? Do I have to go through my e-mail or is there a setting here? I don't want to block TAM, I just don't want my notifications also sent as an e-mail and I'm afraid if I edit it through my e-mail I'll block it entirely.

Thanks!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Set up a temporary disposable email address and change your TAM account email to that one. 

You'll need to confirm the change by clicking a link you get in the email just like the one you got when you first signed up for this site.

After that you never need to access that email account again, and it will expire after a short time anyway.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

browser said:


> Set up a temporary disposable email address and change your TAM account email to that one.
> 
> You'll need to confirm the change by clicking a link you get in the email just like the one you got when you first signed up for this site.
> 
> After that you never need to access that email account again, and it will expire after a short time anyway.


Is there no other way?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

UnicornCupcake said:


> Is there no other way?


There might be a profile settings change, I took a quick look but didn't find anything. 

Changing your email settings to a disposable one would less than a minute. 

Here's one site you can use.

http://www.eyepaste.com/inbox/[email protected]


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Don't set up another email account. 

This is totally a TAM setting. Go to your profile, then look for email settings. 

What are you using to read TAM? Phone? Laptop? Tapatalk?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

UnicornCupcake said:


> I'm getting too many e-mails. I don't need an e-mail every single time I get a Quote, Like, PM, etc. when I have the notification tab on my profile to view this. How do I stop receiving those e-mails? Do I have to go through my e-mail or is there a setting here? I don't want to block TAM, I just don't want my notifications also sent as an e-mail and I'm afraid if I edit it through my e-mail I'll block it entirely.
> 
> Thanks!


Go to user control panel. Under 'settings and options' click on 'edit options'. >>> 'Default thread subscription mode' drop down box >>> choose 'no email notifications' That should take care of it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

That will work, but if you still want to receive notifications for replies to your threads, you can also go to UserCP>User Tagging>Settings and make sure you only have those checked off that you want

Kevin


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's where you can find User Control Panel (in the top, right corner), and where you can click options to change some of your email notifications:










____________________________________________________________________

Finding Tagging can be a little hard. UCP> User Tagging>Settings is down at the bottom of the control panel...just scroll down and you'll see it on the lefthand side.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

Some great tutorials and information in here on how to limit the amount of notifications.

Are you still having an issue with it or can we consider this closed?

Thanks,
- JB


----------

